
Autocracy: Rules for Survival (NY Review of Books) - facetube
http://www2.nybooks.com/daily/s3/nov/10/trump-election-autocracy-rules-for-survival.html
======
facetube
Companies that classify people as contractors unnecessarily – when they
control every aspect of the delivery and experience as if they were using real
W-2 employees – demean people. They really do. It's like being called horrible
names, but just in a different way. The end result is the same. They feel
social rejection and hurt. People remember how they think you made them feel.
Being given a surprise self-employment tax bill for the privilege of driving
strangers around in your own car to make ends meet feels demeaning. We need to
recognize that.

------
facetube
We need to have a civilized, polite, reasonable, factual discussion about the
future of our country, one that both recognizes the damage caused by social
bigotry _and_ recognizes the damage caused by economic insecurity and the
offshoring of the proceeds of Americans' work.

------
masonic
Exactly what book is being reviewed here?

------
warsaw
Americans used to believe in freedom.

~~~
facetube
God, what's happened to us?

------
facetube
Please do not downvote. Come and discuss. Drive-by comments and rapid-fire
memes in response to Macedonian blogspam on Facebook is what got America into
this mess.

~~~
gus_massa
Your comment is not very clear. Stories can´t be downvoted. I guess that you
are asking that the story not to be flagged.

The problem is that this story is 100% political, so it's off-topic according
to the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _What to Submit_

> _Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they
> 're evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. [...] If they'd cover it on
> TV news, it's probably off-topic._

And there has been a few big stories in HN about the current(last?)
presidential race in USA. Usually in this kind of cases the mods allow a few
exceptions, but only a few.

\--

Also, you posted 4 of the 6 top level comments in this thread. It's bad
netiquette. And the comments are not about the article, but about related
political topics.

~~~
facetube
You have a duty to oppose blatant electoral manipulation, blatant DNC
corruption, the failure of the DNC to present any kind of credible economic
plan, and the insane obstructionism of the RNC that has caused our
institutions to rot. You need to feel that. This is unamerican. If you don't
elect someone based upon what they say they will do – kill the families of
suspected terrorists (a form of collective punishment), destroy the fourth
estate through repeated insane conspiratorial claims of a professional media
conspiracy to discredit him – then reason is lost. The country is lost. People
judge others by their words for a reason: they are a leading indicator of
their actions. God help us.

The country cannot have the FBI interfering during early voting – a period
during which 40% of votes were cast – with fact-free partisan allegations. It
is unamerican. It is tragic. It must stop.

------
facetube
Y Combinator and Peter Thiel have a moral duty to denounce Trumpism before
it's too late.

